# holland michigan - Deere 2032r



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

2013 John Deere 2032r compact utility tractor.. 4 wheel drive, Curtis cab, heater, swing wing ebling type rear plow (5' closed and 9' open) 54" front mount deere blower .tractor only has 90 hours ... asking $16000


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

More pictures


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow. How’s the visibility in this cab? 

Why are you selling?


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

Visibility is ok. 


cjames808 said:


> Wow. How's the visibility in this cab? It's ok
> 
> Why are you selling?


 we just don't have the accounts justify


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

Sold.....


----------

